# Here is my little list



## TheLorax (Aug 18, 2007)

I read what tags I have left still stuck in pots (excluding jewel orchids and misc.) and this is what I have inside-

_Paphiopedilum_ Norita Hasegawa Hybrid
_P._ 'Magic Lantern'
_P._ hainanense x wolterianum
_P._ 'Harold Koopowitz'
plus 6 more mottled leaf paphs where the tags are long gone. If memory serves me, they were mutts anyway and one of them was from Home Depot

_Neofinetia falcata_
(I don't recall the bloom on that having been a slipper but I could be wrong)

_Phalaenopsis_ 'Yellow Butterfly'
_P. aphrodite_ (have two of these)
plus 3 more phals with no tags and two were from Home Depot. 

_Aerangis citrata_

_Kingidium deliciosum_

That's it. That's my collection.

Please correct the names of my plants if I have misspelled something. I'm not all that familiar with orchids.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice list!!

Ramon


----------



## Candace (Aug 18, 2007)

The neo for sure isn't a slipper. But you have good taste in paphs! Have you bloomed any or most of them?


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 18, 2007)

All of the paphs and phals have bloomed for me. Some bloom a few times a year. One Paph needs to be divided I think. I will have to learn how to deal with that when I get back from vacation.

The Neofinetia falcata, Aerangis citrata, and the Kingidium deliciosum were recent purchases from Oak Hill and were small. I'm going by what I recall to have been the photo of what the plant would look like when in bloom in the future. Oak Hill has photos of the plants they sell behind the trays. 

There's one orchid in particular I would like to see bloom someday that I bought from Oak Hill that isn't a jewell or slipper orchid. Bulbophyllum hirtum. Neat plant based on the photo behind the tray.


----------



## Marco (Aug 18, 2007)

nice list! The neo is like a little cherry on top


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2007)

That's a nice little collection. If you want you can search for plants that agree w/ [i.e. proliferate and bloom in] the conditions you can provide and build up those types.


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 18, 2007)

A great start (I'm sure you'll be buying more! ). You do have great taste in Paphs. I especially like the Norito Hasegawa and Magic Lantern (yay Parvis!). Also, I'm jealous you have a Neo - can't find any at the moment.


----------



## bwester (Aug 18, 2007)

you need more slippers Lauren!!!!


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey Marco, I actually have another Neo. I think it might have been a named cultivar. Sadly, I lost the tag to it but when it grows up and hopefully blooms for me, I can post a photo. Those plants are in Wardian cases. Cherry on top is a cute phrase. 

Hey Eric, one of the reasons why I joined here was to get help in that area. It will take time to learn what to search for. I really do need to focus on what I can grow and ditch the sink or swim philosophy I've subscribed to in the past for indoor plants. I have to get rid of some orchids that don't like what I have to offer here to make space for any type of an orchid that likes bright indirect light that can be grown at room temperature of 70-72F year round with a night time drop to 65F. 

I actually have a few other miscellaneous orchids scattered here and there in those Wardian cases and one day I'll go around and write down what I have and post it here. I know I have a Vanilla planifolia that is doing well that I was given when I visited Duke University as a cutting. Surprisingly it rooted. I've got some other orchid from them that I was told I probably wouldn't have a shot in hell at being able to root and surprisingly that rooted too. I should send them a photo with nanner nanner nanner on it. I'll have to figure out how to post a photo here and see if anyone knows what it might be. 

Hey parvi, I buy what looks healthy that has an appealing photo on the tag or display card. So far the plants that have bloomed have been just like the photos I saw when I bought them. This is a good thing. And yes, I will probably buy 2 or 3 more but then I will hold for a while. I'm sort of slow until I figure out what I'm doing and protected space in which to grow them is limited here. Now jewel orchids... that's another story. They're small. 

Hey bwester- I'm working on slippers. I've got one coming this fall and two coming next spring. When I go to that Ackers I have no doubt that Enabler 1 and Enabler 2 will help me pick a tropical slipper of some sort to try out in the area where I grow the others. It's a start. Little by little. Speaking of slippers, I have one that no longer has a tag that we brought home from HI that is very similar to the one in your avatar. It's one of my six nameless paphs. It's my favorite of all of them and is the plant I think is in need of being divided. Probably in need of being repotted with fresh medium too.


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 19, 2007)

Here are the names of other orchids from two more cases-
_Masdevallia tridens_ (has bloomed for me but currently not happy)
_Podangis dactyloceras_ (has bloomed for me)
_Kefersteinia tolimensis_
_Koellenstenia graminea_
_Iwanagara_ Apple Blossom 'Mendenhall' (has bloomed for me)

All the above were recent purchases from Oak Hill. 

I have two more cases that have non-jewel orchids in them also from Oak Hill and then the few in my bathroom on the sink from that same nursery. Too tired to walk up there with a pen and paper to write down the names from the tags.

I hope I don't need to buy more cases after I meet up with Enabler 1 and Enabler 2. I'm running out of space for cases too.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2007)

Humidity is the aspect of your conditions that is missing. I overwater so I mostly grow plants in media to keep moist [Phrags and Pleurothallids] or in media that gets rid of water quickly[Tolumnia] . Light, temp, and humidity should be factors to meet for successfull growing. But if you buy by flower appeal you'll just have to work at keeping them happy.  BTW, there are also some plants you just put in a corner and they grow and bloom also.


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes, lack of humidity will be a problem even in a house with whole house humidifiers running constantly through the winter months. I can increase the relative humidity by adding pebble trays and such but that doesn't really help much. I have a decent sized greenhouse but it's specifically set up for Sarracenia not for orchids. 

I'll probably always buy plants based on flower appeal. I've been fortunate enough to luck into people who can take in my flops and nurse them back to health. It is sort of a learning experience because I have stumbled upon plants that actually like it here. 

I'd be interested in knowing which plants get put in a corner that grow and bloom. I'll start another thread for that in orchid culture. 

I should go upstairs and get the names of the orchids that have tags and also the non-jewel orchids from the other cases. There are a few more.

editing to add that I started that thread over in the Beginner's area. Felt that was a more appropriate area


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's the last of what I purchased based on flower appeal that are alive and not ear marked for new homes-
_Masdevallia andreettana_
_Sedirea japonica_
_Tuberolabium kotoense_
_Phalaenopsis parishii_
_Phalaenopsis_ 'Zuma Camreal'


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's the exact cases that I grow some of the orchids in-
http://hpotter.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_12&products_id=95

Here's a very similar case that I grow others in but without the legs-
http://hpotter.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_13&products_id=10

And, I've got my eye open for a case that is similar to the first case above but much larger at 36" X 18" on legs that I saw once somewhere but haven't been able to find ever since.


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's the last style of case I have-
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Carpet-Studio-Eagles-Terrarium/dp/B000EIWSWG

This is the smallest of the lot but I like it very much. 

All of these cases are great for the jewel orchids that like really high humidity but I add other orchids to them too.


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2007)

cool cases...


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm very happy with the cases. The cases are considerably more attractive than the aquariams I grow many CP's in. My husband bought all of the cases except one for me when I showed an interest in the jewel orchids. One of the white table top cases was a gift to a neighbor who had stashed it box and all in a closet because she didn't like it- she dug it out and gave it to me when she found out I liked them and had the exact same one. My husband is fond of house plants of any type but particularly orchids and he likes the elegance of the slippers the best as do I so we're probably in this for the long haul. Orchids are simply awesome. 

Marco- what is the plant in your avatar?


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2007)

Lorax - That's a Neofinetia Falcata var. Tenkei Fukurin my second favorite neo 

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/mdcmiranda/Plants/neo tenkei fukurin/neotenkei0712070500pm.jpg


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 19, 2007)

Love the varigated leaves.


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 20, 2007)

I love your Red Carpet terrarium. Can it hang, or is the loop on top only for decoration? I may want one like that.

Marilyn


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2007)

Some jewel orchids, Ludisia discolor, sarcoglottis, etc. can be left to their own and are tough.


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't think the latch is strong enough to hang it. The top loop is purely for decoration otherwise it would be hanging with the lid off cockeyed. Find a source to buy it online though because Milaeger's in Sturtevant was the nursery selling it for $109. They were the same nursery that sold the other Wardian case he bought me for over $300. They may be close to you but they tend to mark up their hard goods line a little bit too much for my liking. The online pricing even with shipping and handling is much better. Say, if you are out and about and happen to run into that 36" X 18" Wardian case I have been trying to find, please let me know. I have a perfect spot for it and now I can't find one to buy. 

Most of my jewel orchids can be left to their own devices. I think that's why I like them so much. I do keep the humidity real high for them. Probably somewhere around 80%. I also grow them in pure LFS and I repot them frequently.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 6, 2007)

Adding to the list and putting it in alphabetical order-

Aerangis citrata

Iwanagara Apple Blossom 'Mendenhall'

Kefersteinia tolimensis

Kingidium deliciosum

Koellenstenia graminea

Masdevallia andreettana
M. tridens

Neofinetia falcata
(I don't recall the bloom on that having been a slipper but I could be wrong)

Paphiopedilum delentii
P. hainanense x wolterianum 
P. 'Harold Koopowitz'
P. 'Magic Lantern'
P. Norita Hasegawa Hybrid
plus 6 more mottled leaf paphs where the tags are long gone. If memory serves me, they were mutts anyway and one of them was from Home Depot

Phalaenopsis 'Yellow Butterfly'
P. aphrodite (have two of these)
P. parishii
P. 'Zuma Camreal'
plus 3 more phals with no tags and two were from Home Depot. 

Phragmipedium Kelly Nash
P. Magdalene Rose 4N x Barbara LeAnn

Podangis dactyloceras

Sedirea japonica

Tuberolabium kotoense


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey - Hey! You're doing good! Nice variety. Your memory serves you right - The neofinetia is not a slipper, but they take up very little space, they're sooo cute & fragrant too!


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 7, 2007)

Why if it isn't my personal shopper stopping in to admire my expanded collection... thank you for my new babies. And while I'm at it; thank you for the fully guided tour, the potting lesson, the book, the tomatoes, and the cucumbers.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 7, 2007)

MY PLEASURE - it was good to meet you in person! BTW I think I should give you a plant back - you said it would never bloom in your lighting. I was going thru the jungle & it's got 4 SPIKES on it!!!


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 7, 2007)

Lemme guess, the one we brought back from China right? Front seat of my car and to the right? Figures. That ingrate of a plant! I saw something on that plant but didn't quite know what it was. Here are my thoughts, all of those plants were big and able to be divided. Let the thing bloom and when it is finished, lop off a division for me and I'll try again with it. If that was one of the plants that had a tag, create a new tag for me please as I've decided to try to keep tags with the plants by ramming them down deep so the little sweetie pies can't chew on them and run off with them. If you take a photo of the bloom, I might be able to tell you what the plant was sold to me as. I did take photos of the plants in bloom when I bought them so I'd able to know what I had in the event a cat went rooting around in the pots... which is what's been happening every time they sneak in by the orchids.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 7, 2007)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: there was only one plant missing a tag & then the loose tag on the floor of the car, so it will be pretty easy to ID. I already am pretty certain which one is Brs. Rising Star. By the time the plants came from your car to my house between the counter & table I have NO idea which was the China or Japan ones! The one in spike is Pelican Lake 'Everglades', I'll post a pic & save you a division for sure. I'm looking forward to seeing the Kelly Nash, post a pic, it shouldn't be too long before that one opens!


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 8, 2007)

For what it's worth, I think we bought the Pelican Lake 'Everglades' when we were in Mauii. I could be wrong but I think that's where we brought that plant home from. The place we bought that from was spectacular, I'd like to go back and buy more orchids from him some day. Here's an oddball thing... one of the no name Phals I am keeping was bought at a KMart on the Big Island of all places. I've never seen an orchid for sale in a KMart around us, have you? They sell them like popcorn all over the place in HI.

Back to the Pelican Lake 'Everglades'- Two tags are the same name although every one of those plants is different. The two tags actually came with the same plant- why they put two plant tags in one pot is beyond me but... there was a cat accident here and one of the kids stuck one of those two tags from the same plant that a cat took off with in a different plant that had already had a cat tag accident. He figured that was the plant the tag went to because that plant had no tag. He was wrong and I never could figure out which plant was which. Sorry to disappoint but you have two plants labeled the same and only one is the real McCoy- which is which is up to you to figure out- tee he. 

I looked up the Kelly Nash and I'm really excited about that blooming. I totally love the other one you gave me also. I got home and looked them both up immediately. I found some photos of the Kelly Nash but none of the other Phrag. Much variability in the Kelly Nash and I can't wait to see what colors mine will bloom.

One more thing, you should start a thread over in hobbies and pets or what ever that off topic thread place is and post photos of your husband's orchid metal sculpture and his iris metal sculpture. Impressive would be an understatement. Toss in that petite rose in a little vase too.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 8, 2007)

I thinned the jungle this afternoon, I just finished boxing up plants for Marilyn. They were in need of dividing/repotting, the root masses were unbelievable! 
As soon as I pulled it out of the pot - I know for sure which one is Brs. Rising Star - the roots tell it all! 
I would have to do major surgery on the plant in spike, so I left it alone & it won't be long to see if it's Pelican Lake!
What kind of peat/sand ratio should I give the pings?


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 8, 2007)

50% Canadian sphagnum peat to 50% rinsed coarse sand. Rinse the sand really well until the water runs clear. Bummer I didn't think of bringing any rinsed sand for you and Marilyn and I just rinsed about four 5-gallon buckets of it and had left overs. Water with rain water only. These need to be kept wet while actively growing. You can cut back on the water around October. 

Sorry to leave you with so much work. I knew those plants were big. Hope you got a few divisions off of each one to share with Marilyn or any other friends who have the appropriate light for them to bloom. On the plus side, they're pest free!


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 8, 2007)

Oops, lay that one leaf (or any others that fall from the rosette) on the top of the potting medium with all portions of it lightly pushed down into the peat/sand mix. You might get pups off of that.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 8, 2007)

No trouble, I do have Canadian peat & we have pockets/veins of sand when we were digging the foundation for the gazebo & other pond.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is my update after receiving two plants today-

Aerangis citrate

Anoectochilus chapensis
A. formosanus

Cypripedium acaule (have 4, hoping for the best)
C. parviflorum var. pubescens (just received two)

Goodyera hispida

Iwanagara Apple Blossom 'Mendenhall'

Kefersteinia tolimensis

Kingidium deliciosum

Koellenstenia graminea

Ludisia discolor

Macodes lowii

Masdevallia andreettana
M. tridens

Mischobulbum grandiflorum

Neofinetia falcata

Nephalaphyllum pulchrum

Paphiopedilum delentii
P. hainanense x wolterianum 
P. 'Harold Koopowitz'
P. 'Magic Lantern'
P. Norita Hasegawa Hybrid
plus 6 more mottled leaf paphs where the tags are long gone. If memory serves me, they were mutts anyway and one of them was from Home Depot

Phalaenopsis 'Yellow Butterfly'
P. aphrodite (have two of these)
P. parishii
P. 'Zuma Camreal'
plus 3 more phals with no tags and two were from Home Depot. 

Phragmipedium Kelly Nash
P. Magdalene Rose 4N x Barbara LeAnn

Podangis dactyloceras

Sarcoglottis sceptrodes

Sedirea japonica

Tuberolabium kotoense

This is everything I have in the orchid department.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 12, 2007)

Just ordered the following for pick up-

Phragmipedium caudatum
P. Schroderae 
P. Sedenii
Paphiopedilum Silverleaf (I think this is what he called it)
P. lowii

Cypripedium reginae

Ordered for delivery spring of next year-
2 Cypripedium arietinum


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 13, 2007)

Just ordered the following and now I am penniless-

Bulbophyllum echinolabium

Paphiopedilum malipoense

Phragmipedium pearcei hybrid of some sort
P. wardii
P. longifolium
P. Paul Eugene Conroy
P. wallisii
P. Sorcerer's Apprentice

Looking for:
Phragmipedium schlimii
P. wallisii

Paphiopedilum insigne
P. haynaldianum

editing to add that I'd also like-
Paphiopedilum In-Charm


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 13, 2007)

:arrr: I THOUGHT I WAS YOUR PERSONAL SHOPPER? YOU BLEW MY BUDGET!  YOU JUST COULDN"T WAIT TIL SATURDAY?


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 13, 2007)

You are my personal shopper. Look at what I ordered, those are suggestions from other members and I ran them by you to get the stamp of approval. Trust me, that's all I could find info online for or I would have ordered more. I'm still trying to get those pellets too. There's a nursery that you and me are going to Saturday that has stuff I can't even pronounce let alone type into a search engine to look up so you'll have to do your thing again only this time it will be on the spot as I'm not bringing a wireless laptop with me. My bet is you know your orchids as well as I know my native plants. There there there honey, you can do in my check book some more this weekend and I'm bringing a charge card too!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2007)

wow spending vicariously. Don't forget my isabelia virginalis!


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 13, 2007)

Just did a quick search and I can't see where you recommended Isabelia virginalis to me.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 13, 2007)

Er uh... run that by my personal shopper please


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2007)

It's for you to get to trade w/ me!


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 14, 2007)

You silly goose you! I don't sell anything and I don't trade but I love to share when I can. I will propagate plants that people are having problems with that frustrate them if they give me the seed or the cuttings and will give them their plants back but... you're screwed from that respect because propagating orchids would be way out of my league. I could probably do a division (goldenrose can give me another hands-on lesson so I'm sure I could divide something properly). I'll make a deal with you- You find the plant for me to buy from a reputable source then you hold my hand and give me step by step instructions on how to grow it so I don't kill it and I'll share a division with you! There ya go big boy, that'll teach you for teasing with me! Find the plant and gear up to give me blow by blow instructions on how best to care for it.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2007)

On that one I can only give you instructions how to kill them!


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 14, 2007)

The blind leading the blind doesn't sound all that promising to me. At least you're several steps up from me in that you know what doesn't work. Don't feel bad though, I've got a list of house plants that I know how to kill quite well myself.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 15, 2007)

Update as of today-

Aerangis biloba
A. citrate

Anoectochilus chapensis
A. formosanus

Brassocattlaya Roman Holiday

Bulbophyllum echinolabium

Cypripedium acaule (have 4, hoping for the best)
C. arietinum (2 ordered for delivery in spring '08)
C. parviflorum var. pubescens 
C. reginae

Goodyera hispida

Iwanagara Apple Blossom 'Mendenhall'

Jumella comorensis

Kefersteinia tolimensis

Kingidium deliciosum

Koellenstenia graminea

Ludisia discolor

Macodes lowii

Masdevallia andreettana
M. tridens

Mischobulbum grandiflorum

Neofinetia falcata

Nephalaphyllum pulchrum

Paphiopedilum delentii
P. hainanense x wolterianum 
P. 'Harold Koopowitz'
P. henryanum
P. lowii
P. 'Magic Lantern' (have two of these)
P. malipoense
P. Norita Hasegawa Hybrid
P. spicerianum
P. sukhakulii
P. wardii
+ 6 more mottled leaf paphs where the tags are long gone. If memory serves me, they were mutts anyway and one of them was from Home Depot

Phalaenopsis 'Yellow Butterfly'
P. aphrodite (have two of these)
P. parishii
P. 'Zuma Camreal'
+ 3 more phals with no tags and two were from Home Depot. 

Phragmipedium Cape Sunset
P. Kelly Nash
P. Les Dirouilles
P. longifolium
P. Magdalene Rose 4N x Barbara LeAnn
P. Paul Eugene Conroy
P. Sedenii
P. Sorcerer’s Apprentice

Podangis dactyloceras

Sarcoglottis sceptrodes

Sedirea japonica

Tuberolabium kotoense

Waiting for-
Paphiopedilum dianthum back ordered
P. In-Charm- shipping Monday
P. Silverleaf- backordered

Phragmipedium caudatum- back ordered
P. pearcei- shipping Wednesday
P. pearcei hybrid- shipping Wednesday
P. schlimii- shipping when ever
P. Schroederae- back ordered
P. wallisii- shipping Monday

Still looking for-
Paphiopedilum appletonianum
P. insigne f. sanderianum 
P. wolteranium
P. fairrieanum forma album- oh ahhhhhhhh, Enlightened Orchids has this http://www.enlightenedorchids.com/ 

Phragmipedium boissierianum
P. equadorense
P. lindenii
Oh me oh my! Fox Valley has some of these phrags- http://www.foxvalleyorchids.com/catalog2b.html

Looking for these miscellaneous-
Cirrhopealum longissimum (superior form)
Dracula hirtzii
Dryadella zebrina
Ludisia discolor alba
Masdevallia colossus
Pleurothallis restrepiodes
Polycynis muscifera
Restrepia guttulata


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 15, 2007)

I might ship the pearcii hybrid Tuesday... *grin*

Nice seeing you at the show.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 15, 2007)

Ship when ever, I'm in no great rush. And definitely no need to make a special trip to the PO for me with gas prices the way they are. Go ahead and wait to send mine when you have to go to the PO for somebody else even if that's a week or longer. 

I love my Sorcerer's Apprentice from you. My husband said he liked your pot! 

What is that pearcei hybrid anyway? I meant to ask you and sort of started listening to that sweetie pie elderly man talking lettuce and wet newspaper. You know... I was in the northwestern dome and when I came out he approached me and slipped something in my hand. He must have been looking for me and I had slipped off to look at the displays. I unfolded the paper and and found he had hand printed all of his favorite "educational" websites for me. He even took the time to tell me in detail how to google for images of plants. What an unexpected gift given I couldn't help but notice his fingers were stiff and not exactly cooperating with him so writing must have been hard for him. Had to have taken him a very very long time to write all that up to share with me.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh shoot, I just checked my notes and I flip flopped you and the other two people sending plants to me. They were shipping Monday and you said maybe Tuesday or Wednesday! I'm not editing that post again. The plants will come when ever they come. I hope that one man and his wife join SlipperTalk! They were neat people too. 

Hope your legs aren't too tired from standing on that hard floor by the end of tomorrow. 

And YES! It was very nice seeing you there too.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 15, 2007)

One of the nice parts about staying in a hotel 200 miles from home is that I can drink 5/6 of a six pack and not feel guilty about it... So while my legs are tired, I'm not really noticing it.

I have finally found a wisconsin beer worth drinking. New Glarus "Fat Squirrel". quite passable. Not up to the standard of michigan beer, but a good effort. *grin*


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2007)

Addicted!


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 16, 2007)

One of the nice parts about staying in a hotel 200 miles from home for me is- no pets, no children, and no husband for a few days. If I so much as had one beer I would be slobbering, stuttering, and searching for a place to sleep. Classy, eh? I never could drink. Needless to say, I don't (I have other bad habits) but I like to watch other people drink 

Eric... Eric... Eric... 
Hush dear. go clean your bathroom or something. I had personal shoppers. They either handed me plants to buy or approved what was in my hand.

editing to add-
If you think I am addicted, you should see goldenrose's greenhouse. That woman needs to join an orchidaholics anonymous group real fast.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2007)

Do you buy everything that's handed you to buy!?


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 16, 2007)

No, I put back the Ludisia discolor like a good little girl- I already have one or two. I know I put back a Masdevallia tridens, a Sarcoglottis sceptrodes, and a Sedirea japonica also. And then I brought a few over for Leo to look at and he would pretty much say yay or nay and I put back every nay which was really tough to do. Then Rose pointed out a few to me that were so small I had to whip out my magnifying glass so I passed on buying those. If you have to use a magnifying glass to see the bloom of a plant, you really should be questioning why you're buying it. We both laughed about that one. See, I am capable of exercising some restraint.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2007)

You need a Ludisia discolor alba. and maybe a sarcoglottis hybrid. I like the teeny ones because you can fit so many in a small space.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 16, 2007)

> I like the teeny ones because you can fit so many in a small space.


 ***WARNING*** Enabler amongst us. ***WARNING*** 


"sarcoglottis hybrid" Be more specific will ya.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2007)

Look up hoosier orchids.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 17, 2007)

No no no no no no no no! I'm not going ot any more orchid sites  I'll stick with buying from the people who have nurseries who post here. You bad boy you!

Just a source for the Ludisia discolor alba and Sarcoglottis hybrids will be fine. I've got space to squeeze in one...maybe two more of those... maybe.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2007)

Heeheee! :evil:


----------



## Candace (Sep 18, 2007)

Lauren, just for grins you should check out www.orchidmall.com


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 18, 2007)

No no no no no Candace, won't go to that website right now. I've got two spaces left in a Wardian case and my thoughts were to try out the Ludisia discolor alba. and a sarcoglottis hybrid. If I go where you tell me to go, I'll end up buying a whole new Wardian case and I need to start focusing on learning about what I have here already. I made a vow to myself that I was going to ditch the sink or swim approach with orchids inside my home.

editing to add-
Plant buying for inside the home is officially over. For that matter, orchid buying for outside my home is officially over also after I receive what's coming to me this fall and spring and pick up the kentuckiense. I've re-evaluated the space inside the home and will be beyond capacity once I receive the last of what I have already ordered or committed to order. Time for me to learn how to grow what I have well as opposed to adding more. I've got more than enough to keep me busy over the winter and I think all of what I purchased should have a fighting chance here based on all the help I received selecting what I did buy. Hopefully, no more giving away of plants that won't quite thrive over here in low light and low humidity.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 18, 2007)

:clap::clap: Good for you Lauren! Wise choices!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2007)

Umm, there are some ludisia discolor alba's on eBay!


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 18, 2007)

I can be so cheap I squeak sometimes. Preferably, I'd like to save on shipping by purchasing those two from the same nursery but would break down and buy them separately if I had to. I just can't stand parting with darn near the same cost of the plant for shipping and handling.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2007)

Check to see what hoosier's has available, or wait until next year when mine should be dividable.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 19, 2007)

I should have never gone online to look up that Hoosier Orchid nursery. Now I see other little ones that could be squeezed in over here. 

Here's the site-
http://www.hoosierorchid.com/


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 29, 2007)

> just for grins you should check out www.orchidmall.com


 I survived my visit to your lousy orchid mall but... I surfaced with an exponentially greater "lust for" list. Not good, not good at all. Well, I do know what I want for the holidays, it's called 'Rapunzel' and that my husband can buy for me. Much better than jewelry which I have no use for. 

Now before any one thinks I went and bought more plants... I didn't. I was walking around outside today and am adding some hardy terrestrials that I've always had outside to my list. And well... I am going to be receiving a few gifts plants but those don't count because I didn't have to pay for them! Just ignore the existence of that Habinger's Grasshopper. I don't know how that ended up at my house... it fell from cyber space and landed here.

Update as of today-

Aerangis biloba
A. citrate

Anoectochilus chapensis
A. formosanus

Aplectrum hyemale

Bletilla striata

Brassocattlaya Roman Holiday

Bulbophyllum echinolabium

Calopogon tuberosus f. alba

Coeloglossum viride

Cypripedium acaule (have 4, hoping for the best)
C. arietinum (2 ordered for delivery in spring '08)
C. parviflorum var. pubescens 
C. reginae

Epipactis helleborine (not by choice am I growing this)

Goodyera hispida
G. pubescens

Habenaria (Platanthera) blephariglottis
I have a few more Platanthera out there but have forgotten what I have

Iwanagara Apple Blossom 'Mendenhall'

Jumella comorensis

Kefersteinia tolimensis

Kingidium deliciosum

Koellenstenia graminea

Ludisia discolor

Macodes lowii

Masdevallia andreettana
M. tridens

Mischobulbum grandiflorum

Neofinetia falcata

Nephalaphyllum pulchrum

Orchis spectabilis 

Paphiopedilum delentii
P. Deperle 
P. hainanense x wolterianum 
P. 'Harold Koopowitz'
P. henryanum
P. In-Charm
P. lowii
P. 'Magic Lantern' (have two of these)
P. malipoense
P. Norita Hasegawa Hybrid
P. philippinense var. alba
P. spicerianum
P. sukhakulii
P. wardii
+ 6 more mottled leaf paphs where the tags are long gone. If memory serves me, they were mutts anyway and one of them was from Home Depot

Phalaenopsis 'Yellow Butterfly'
P. aphrodite (have two of these)
P. parishii
P. 'Zuma Camreal'
+ 3 more phals with no tags and two were from Home Depot. 

Phragmipedium Apple Pie (Mag Rose X besseae)
P. Audrey (Twilight X Grande)
P. Ackers Starlight (Twilight X besseae) 
P. Cape Sunset
P. fairrieanum f. Bohlmannianum
P. Habingers Grasshopper (‘Green Goddess’ x ‘Verde’)
P. Kelly Nash
P. Les Dirouilles
P. longifolium
P. Magdalene Rose 4N x Barbara LeAnn
P. pearcei
P. Paul Eugene Conroy
P. schlimii
P. Sedenii
P. Sorcerer’s Apprentice
P. Sorcerer’s Apprentice x pearcei
P. wallisii

Podangis dactyloceras

Sarcoglottis sceptrodes

Sedirea japonica

Spiranthes cernua 'Odorata'

Tipularia discolor

Tuberolabium kotoense

Waiting for-
Paphiopedilum dianthum back ordered
P. Silverleaf- backordered

Phragmipedium caudatum- back ordered
P. Schroederae- back ordered

Keeping an eye out for these to "possibly" purchase in the future-
Paphiopedilum appletonianum
P. insigne f. sanderianum
P. Lady Isabel
P. Leeanum
P. Maudiae 
P. Pinocchio var. album
P. Transvaal
P. venustum album 
P. wolteranium

Phragmipedium Albopurpureum
P. amazonica 
P. boissierianum
P. caricinum
P. equadorense
P. exstaminodium
P. Geralda
P. lindenii
P. Praying Mantis 
P. Richteri
P. Silver Eagle
P. St Ouen "Sweet Ice"
P. warcewiczianum
Oh me oh my! Fox Valley has some of these phrags- http://www.foxvalleyorchids.com/catalog2b.html

Looking for these miscellaneous-
Aerangis distincta
Aerangis fastuosa 
Cirrhopealum longissimum (superior form)
Dracula hirtzii
Dryadella zebrina
Ludisia discolor alba
Masdevallia colossus
Mastigion putidum 
Phalaenopsis tetraspis 
Pleurothallis restrepiodes
Polycynis muscifera
Restrepia guttulata


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2007)

Addicted!


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 30, 2007)

***CAUTION***
ENABLER IN PREVIOUS POST

Wasn't it you who typed this in another thread?


> I just saw the previous page, It looks like you have enough room to double your plant volume!



I poked around at that horrible rotten no-good orchid mall that Candace suggested I check out for "grins". I didn't buy anything but my lust list certainly grew and seems to be darn near as long as my grow list. I do have two spaces left in one of the little white Wardian cases, quite a few slots left in my largest Wardian case, and then there is that whole shelf that I had to make available which is around 24" x 54" with only one lone Paph currently sitting on it. I do need to focus on what I have which is why I stopped buying anything other than plants I had committed to purchase and a few that are back ordered. Well, I did buy some supplies to create potting mixes, some trays, ammendments, and fertilizers but those were necessary. There's always next year and the year after for more orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2007)

That room w/ the tile floors has lots o' room! :evil:


----------



## Candace (Oct 2, 2007)

> I poked around at that horrible rotten no-good orchid mall that Candace suggested I check out for "grins".



Hehehe.


----------



## TheLorax (Oct 2, 2007)

> That room w/ the tile floors has lots o' room!


 Those aren't floors. That's the decking to a whirlpool/jet tub and those plants are about 2' off the ground. Better yet, no cats allowed in there. 

Candace dear, about that horrible rotten no-good orchid mall of yours-
THIS is YOUR fault:
Paphiopedilum Fanaticum
P. kolopakingii x delenatii
P. liemianum x Victoria-regina
P. Limelight Vinicolor
P. Maudiea x (Hinying Majukun x Alma Gevaert)
P. Pinocchio var. album
P. Psyche x topperii
P. topperii x delenatii
P. wolteranum ‘Pink Wing’ x wolteranum ‘Horizon’
P. Victoria Reginae x lowii
P. Lady Isabel ‘Harrier’ x Deena Nicole
Ludisia discolor alba
Phalaenopsis speciosa v. tetraspis

I'm a sucker for pretty pictures. My favorite of the leaves on the above plants is the P. Limelight Vinicolor. I'll post a photo of the leaves when I get mine. 

I never quite got around to Prags but I'm working up the courage to go back to that horrible rotten no-good orchid mall you told me to check out for grins.


----------



## Candace (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice choices! Did you get them all from one vendor? Or did you spread the love around the horrible orchid mall?


----------



## TheLorax (Oct 2, 2007)

You and Eric are the ultimate enablers. I think that's what I like about you two the most. 

On Sept 29th, I spent a few hours poking around at the mall. I don't know what came over me but I showed some of the photos to my husband and he said they all looked really nice and that I should buy a few more. Yesterday I was near Oak Hill and stopped in and bought a few of their little left overs from their show the weekend before and then I came home and looked at my new little babies and thought to myself, "I think I'll do what my husband told me to do and buy a few more". So, I bought a few more from that mall place. I spread the love around. Wait till you see the leaves on that Limelight. 

You know what I found out? There's a Phrag out there called Lauren. I WANT that plant. It's got my name on it so I feel I need it even if it is butt ugly.


----------



## TheLorax (Oct 2, 2007)

Here we go! Current as of today-

Aerangis biloba
A. citrate

Anoectochilus chapensis
A. formosanus

Aplectrum hyemale

Bletilla striata

Brassocattlaya Roman Holiday

Bulbophyllum echinolabium

Calopogon tuberosus f. alba

Coeloglossum viride

Cypripedium acaule (have 4, hoping for the best)
C. arietinum (2 ordered for delivery in spring '08)
C. parviflorum var. pubescens 
C. reginae

Epipactis helleborine (not by choice am I growing this)

Goodyera hispida
G. pubescens

Habenaria (Platanthera) blephariglottis
I have a few more Platanthera out there but have forgotten what I have

Iwanagara Apple Blossom 'Mendenhall'

Jumella comorensis

Kefersteinia tolimensis

Kingidium deliciosum

Koellenstenia graminea

Ludisia discolor
L. discolor alba

Macodes lowii

Masdevallia andreettana
M. tridens

Mischobulbum grandiflorum

Neofinetia falcata

Nephalaphyllum pulchrum

Orchis spectabilis 

Paphiopedilum callosum 
P. delentii
P. Deperle
P. Fanaticum
P. hainanense x wolterianum 
P. 'Harold Koopowitz'
P. henryanum
P. In-Charm
P. Lady Isabel ‘Harrier’ x Deena Nicole
P. kolopakingii x delenatii
P. liemianum x Victoria-regina
P. Limelight Vinicolor
P. lowii
P. 'Magic Lantern' (have two of these)
P. malipoense
P. Maudiea x (Hinying Majukun x Alma Gevaert)
P. Norita Hasegawa Hybrid
P. philippinense var. alba
P. Pinocchio var. album
P. Psyche x topperii
P. spicerianum
P. sukhakulii
P. topperii x delenatii
P. Victoria Reginae x lowii
P. wardii
P. wolteranum ‘Pink Wing’ x wolteranum ‘Horizon’
+ 6 more mottled leaf paphs where the tags are long gone. If memory serves me, they were mutts anyway and one of them was from Home Depot

Phalaenopsis 'Yellow Butterfly'
P. aphrodite (have two of these)
P. parishii
P. speciosa v. tetraspis
P. 'Zuma Camreal'
+ 3 more phals with no tags and two were from Home Depot. 

Phragmipedium Apple Pie (Mag Rose X besseae)
P. Audrey (Twilight X Grande)
P. Ackers Starlight (Twilight X besseae) 
P. Cape Sunset
P. fairrieanum f. Bohlmannianum
P. Habingers Grasshopper (‘Green Goddess’ x ‘Verde’)
P. Kelly Nash
P. Les Dirouilles
P. longifolium
P. Magdalene Rose 4N x Barbara LeAnn
P. pearcei
P. Paul Eugene Conroy
P. schlimii
P. Sedenii
P. Sorcerer’s Apprentice
P. Sorcerer’s Apprentice x pearcei
P. wallisii

Podangis dactyloceras

Sarcoglottis sceptrodes

Sedirea japonica

Spiranthes cernua 'Odorata'

Tipularia discolor

Tuberolabium kotoense

Waiting for-
Paphiopedilum dianthum back ordered
P. Silverleaf- backordered

Phragmipedium caudatum- back ordered
P. Schroederae- back ordered

Keeping an eye out for these to "possibly" purchase in the future-
Paphiopedilum appletonianum
P. insigne f. sanderianum
P. Lady Isabel
P. Leeanum
P. Maudiae 
P. Transvaal
P. venustum album 

Phragmipedium Albopurpureum
P. amazonica 
P. boissierianum 
P. caricinum
P. equadorense 
P. exstaminodium 
P. Geralda
P. Lauren
P. lindenii 
P. Praying Mantis FV
P. Richteri FV
P. Silver Eagle
P. St Ouen "Sweet Ice"
P. warcewiczianum 

Looking for these miscellaneous-
Aerangis distincta
Aerangis fastuosa 
Cirrhopealum longissimum (superior form)
Dracula hirtzii
Dryadella zebrina
Masdevallia colossus
Mastigion putidum 
Pleurothallis restrepiodes
Polycynis muscifera
Restrepia guttulata


----------



## Candace (Oct 2, 2007)

It's good to have a supportive hubby. Yes, you must have a namesake plant. It's in the bylaws.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> Those aren't floors. That's the decking to a whirlpool/jet tub and those plants are about 2' off the ground. Better yet, no cats allowed in there.



See, I told you it is a great place for more plants! I was looking over your collection. You have a couple [goodyera hispida for one] that are a little difficult to get, congrats.] Your native, hardy plants make me jealous; I tried some of them but animals and bad weather got them. The trick is to have so many plants that you have to have paths thru them to walk in the house, just like in the jungle.  Tell your hubby he's the greatest for being so supportive. Oh and good luck w/ the St. Ouen 'Sweet Ice'.


----------



## TheLorax (Oct 3, 2007)

The reason why I picked up more is because he went through the photos with me and told me what he liked and where he thought we should fill in so don't get overly impressed with his "support". First off, we've always had cats. Cats get old and senile and tend to view potted plants as litter boxes. We also have dogs and kids and they can be considerably more destructive than cats. I never allowed plants in the home until recently. I figured kids are older and hopefully capable of shutting doors but prior to this year; everything was hanging from a hook or in that one bathroom because what would have been the point to having house plants if they're going to get eaten, pissed in, or if a soccer ball is going to knock them over? Next, he likes plants scattered throughout a house and I've always been the one who liked absolutely no clutter in a home. That included house plants in my opinion. He's the house plant lover, not me. 

Outside is where I like so many plants that you need paths through them to get to other areas of the property and that's exactly what I've been doing out there. Inside the house, I'd prefer it to be a debris free zone if that makes sense to you. 

I have over 1500 species of native hardy plants (terrestrial, marginal, and aquatic) here on this property and that is no exaggeration. I tracked them down to purchase from legitimate nurseries, ordered them, and planted them one by one while systematically and methodically removing invasives and noxious weeds over the past 9 years. The hardy terrestrial cyps were the next logical step which is why I joined this forum to get much needed help. I knew I was out of my league with those cyps if I couldn't tap into the experience and knowledge of people already growing them. Psst, I have other hardy native terrestrial orchids that won't be listed above. They're out there like sitting ducks free for the digging and I've already had my fair share of issues from listing the acaule here. Eric, you and your wife or significant other are welcome at our home anytime if you are ever in the area and want to see my outside "work in progress". I love visits from gardeners who are into natives who know how much work goes into establishing them.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2007)

The answer for outside is electric fences; for inside litter boxes. oke: Thanks for the invite, next year when I go to Chicago I'll give you a buzz, we can meet at Fox Valley/Hausermans.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2007)

This is my idea of ideal for inside - it provides extra oxygen [man-think]. :rollhappy:


----------



## TheLorax (Oct 3, 2007)

I have some electric fido fences outside to deter raccoons. We actually have invisible fences inside the home but our dogs were too large for the charge and ended up mocking us by stepping over the invisible fence without flinching to get upstairs to sleep in the beds. I really didn't exactly want them upstairs in our beds but that's sort of where they ended up. If you hear a thud at night, it's a kid getting pushed out of bed and onto the floor. 

Eric, your "man-think" and my husband's "man-think" are the same. That was one of the arguments he used on me. 

You have some really spectacular plants there. Maybe you better stick to the outside of my home when you come visit so you don't see how puny our orchids are by comparison. Also too, I see the binnoculars there. Bring them with you. My husband is a birder and we've got hawks and owls here. The day shift and the night shift plus a host of other species my husband attracts to his bird and suet feeders. We also have lots of hummers. If you have kids, you might want to bring home a few owl pellets for them to take apart. You can sometimes get whole skeletons of frogs and small mammals.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm almost finished re-potting every plant and couldn't help but notice I have some space left over.

Here's my lust list-

Keeping an eye out for these to "possibly" purchase in the future-
Paphiopedilum appletonianum
P. insigne f. sanderianum
P. Lady Isabel
P. Leeanum
P. Maudiae
P. Transvaal
P. venustum album

Phragmipedium Albopurpureum
P. amazonica
P. boissierianum
P. caricinum
P. equadorense
P. exstaminodium
P. Geralda
P. Lauren
P. lindenii
P. Praying Mantis FV
P. Richteri FV
P. Silver Eagle
P. St Ouen "Sweet Ice"
P. warcewiczianum

Looking for these miscellaneous-
Aerangis distincta
Aerangis fastuosa
Cirrhopealum longissimum (superior form)
Dracula hirtzii
Dryadella zebrina
Masdevallia colossus
Mastigion putidum
Pleurothallis restrepiodes
Polycynis muscifera
Restrepia guttulata

Anyone know where I can get my hands on 'Lauren' or St Ouen "Sweet Ice"?

I've got space for about 3 more paphs and 5 more phrags plus a few slots left in the Wardian cases for miscellaneous.


----------



## Candace (Nov 17, 2007)

> Anyone know where I can get my hands on 'Lauren'



Paph Lauren was registered in 98 by Los Osos so you may want to try e-mailing them or calling to see if they've got any left-if google doesn't find you a vendor. 2 have received HCC's, 'Rose' and 'Rio Verde'. The cross is lawrenceanum x Spectrum.

Phrag. St. Ouen 'Sweet Ice' hasn't been awarded so you'd have to find the owner through a net search and offer to buy a division.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 17, 2007)

Isn't Los Osos the vendor that was giving a 30% discount this fall or something like that?


> Phrag. St. Ouen 'Sweet Ice' hasn't been awarded so you'd have to find the owner through a net search and offer to buy a division.


 Ah ha, now I know why Eric said good luck on finding this one. Not into a needle in a haystack search these days.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2007)

I know where you can get one but the price!!!:sob:


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 19, 2007)

Be a sport and cough it up. I've got smelling salts handy. Where can I get one and how much do they want for it?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2007)

PM'ing.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 19, 2007)

Great, must be bad or you wouldn't be PMing me. I suppose I'm not only going to need smelling salts but a defibrillator too after I see the price, right?


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 19, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> Great, must be bad or you wouldn't be PMing me. I suppose I'm not only going to need smelling salts but a defibrillator too after I see the price, right?



Hey Lauren - just wondering if you're OK?


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 19, 2007)

I
I
I
I ssss seem to b b be suf suf suffering fr fr from st str strange t t ticks all uv the su su sudden.


----------



## Candace (Nov 19, 2007)

:rollhappy: That much and it's not awarded?!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 19, 2007)

It is beautiful and it truly is probably worth every penny but too rich for my blood. Besides which, Eric is going to buy one and then he'll share photos with us and we can all live vicariously and happily ever after through his photos.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 19, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> It is beautiful and it truly is probably worth every penny but too rich for my blood. Besides which, Eric is going to buy one and then he'll share photos with us and we can all live vicariously and happily ever after through his photos.



:rollhappy:

Only if the St. Ouen comes with a tripod!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2007)

Ouchie!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 20, 2007)

Ouchie what? The tripod or the price of the one you're going to buy for all of us as eye candy?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2007)

The price is OK actually, When the division is ready I should hope to have some money saved. Unless the WOC eats my brain...


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 20, 2007)

Has anyone else ever noticed Rob's quote?


> Rob's Rules: (http://littlefrogfarm.com)
> 1) There is always room for one more orchid
> 2) There is always room for two more orchids
> 2a) See Rule 1



I like his rules so much so that I treated myself to a few more paphs than what I actually have room for. I'll squeeze them in somehow. 

Here's what I've ordered and I'll have confirmation tomorrow as to whether they have them all in stock or not:

Paphiopedilum Lauren
P. Leeanum
P. Lady Isabel
P. Maudiae Alba
P. Makuli Alba 
P. insigne 'Sanderae' 
P. Transvaal 

Phragmipedium caudatum
P. equadorense
P. Schroederae

I want to go phrag shopping with goldenrose. I've got my eye on these where we are going:

Paph venustum album

Phragmipedium boissierianum 
P. caricinum 
P. equadorense
P. lindenii 
P. Richteri 
P. Praying Mantis 
P. Majestic Tresses

I've found a few more photos of phrags that interest me:

CIMG4366
CIMG4939
AW1
P. Albopurpureum
P. exstaminodium 
P. Geralda
P. Mont Fallu
P. Predator
P. Rapunzel
P. Ruby Slippers
P. Silver Eagle
P. Tall Tails
P. warcewiczianum

Still want the St Ouen "Sweet Ice" but that won't be happening anytime soon. 

You people have ALL corrupted me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 20, 2007)

You people have ALL corrupted me.[/QUOTE said:


> That happens to all of us! Now it's your turn...


----------



## Candace (Nov 20, 2007)

Did you place an order with Los Osos?


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 20, 2007)

SlipperFan! Your photos contributed to my delinquency! 

Yes Candace, that was one of the nurseries. You mentioned they might have that particular paph so I called. Very pleasant people. I need to call them back tomorrow afternoon to check on availability of the 'Lauren' as well as one other. I may or may not be able to buy it. I guess the 'Lauren' is pretty small but priced accordingly and I want one really bad.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 21, 2007)

Just confirmed on a Phrag Penns Creek Cascade! Oh that's going to be a pretty one when it blooms!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 21, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> I want to go phrag shopping with goldenrose. I've got my eye on these where we are going:
> Paph venustum album - no sweat
> Phragmipedium boissierianum
> P. caricinum
> ...



Love your want list BUT we need alot more than good luck to find any of these locally! Piping Rock, Windy Hill & Orchidbabies are good places to start!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 21, 2007)

Piping Rock I've ordered from before based on NYEric's suggestion. I think they have one or two. I've not heard of the other two nurseries though. How far away is Fox Valley from either your house or my house? About an hour and a half? 

I lust for a few that they had listed.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2007)

Some of those phrags are pretty 'classic' crosses! Fox Valley is at Hauserman's Near Chicago. Call before you go as Tom Kalina has never been there whenever I've gone.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess I'm easy then if they're classic crosses. Maybe all the better to locate affordably sooner or later?

I found goldenrose's two narcotic sources-
http://www.orchidbabies.com/index.htm
has two different exstaminodiums, an 8099 and an 8100
http://www.orchidmall.com/windy.hill/
Ohhhhhhhhhh, they have one called Fiddlesticks that sounds enticing. Additionally, they have two different Tall Tails.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2007)

I've ordered a lot from orchidbabies; their plants are small so the price is low. Marilyn LeDoux [sic?] runs Windy Hill and apparently has great plants. I haven't gotten any from them because I got most of the crosses before. However, they sell mexipedium in larger than normal size pieces, I'm waiting to complete my phrag binge before I go there.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 21, 2007)

Phrag binge? Is this what we call what we are doing?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm not obsessed!


----------



## Candace (Nov 21, 2007)

So, Lauren, where are you going to put all these new plants?oke: I think you should ask Santa for another greenhouse!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 21, 2007)

> I'm not obsessed!


 Me either, I can quit anytime I want. I just don't want to 

Candace- There are benefits to smashing plants in real tight- it increases the relative humidity in the area. Other than that, see Rob's rules:


> Rob's Rules: (http://littlefrogfarm.com)
> 1) There is always room for one more orchid
> 2) There is always room for two more orchids
> 2a) See Rule 1



Editing to add, can't ask Santa for another new greenhouse. Went too far over budget. Next one will be a hoop house if I'm lucky.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2007)

Did you post photos in the growing area megathread?


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 21, 2007)

No, but I did slip a few into posts in this thread-
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=347&highlight=avatar

There's a Norito Hasegawa in there somewhere for you!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 21, 2007)

Confirmed-

Paphiopedilum Lauren
P. Leeanum
P. Lady Isabel
P. Maudiae Alba
P. Makuli Alba
P. insigne 'Sanderae'
P. Transvaal

Phragmipedium caudatum
P. equadorense NO- they were out 
P. Mountain Maid
P. Penns Creek Cascade 
P. Schroederae

Say Eric, how are you doing on your Phrag binge? I'm pretty much done with my Paph binge. Missing a few paphs I want but no big rush.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 21, 2007)

Here we go! Current as of today the 22nd-

Aerangis biloba
A. citrate (may or may not live, knocked it over a few times then sat my elbow on it)

Anoectochilus chapensis (gave away to friend)
A. formosanus

Aplectrum hyemale

Bletilla striata

Brassocattlaya Roman Holiday

Bulbophyllum echinolabium

Calopogon tuberosus f. alba

Coeloglossum viride

Cypripedium acaule (have 4, hoping for the best)
C. arietinum (2 ordered for delivery in spring '08)
C. parviflorum var. pubescens
C. reginae

Epipactis helleborine (not by choice am I growing this)

Goodyera hispida
G. pubescens

Habenaria (Platanthera) blephariglottis
I have a few more Platanthera out there but have forgotten what I have

Iwanagara Apple Blossom 'Mendenhall'

Jumella comorensis

Kefersteinia tolimensis

Kingidium deliciosum

Koellenstenia graminea

Ludisia discolor
L. discolor alba

Macodes lowii

Masdevallia andreettana (gave away to friend)
M. tridens

Mischobulbum grandiflorum

Neofinetia falcata

Nephalaphyllum pulchrum

Orchis spectabilis

Paphiopedilum callosum
P. delentii
P. Deperle
P. Fanaticum
P. hainanense x wolterianum
P. 'Harold Koopowitz'
P. henryanum
P. In-Charm
P. insigne 'Sanderae'
P. Lady Isabel ‘Harrier’ x Deena Nicole
P. Lauren
P. Leeanum
P. kolopakingii x delenatii
P. liemianum x Victoria-regina
P. Limelight Vinicolor
P. lowii
P. 'Magic Lantern' (have two of these)
P. Makuli Alba
P. malipoense
P. Maudiae Alba
P. Maudiea x (Hinying Majukun x Alma Gevaert)
P. Norita Hasegawa Hybrid
P. philippinense var. alba
P. Pinocchio var. album
P. Psyche x topperii
P. spicerianum
P. sukhakulii
P. topperii x delenatii
P. Transvaal
P. Victoria Reginae x lowii
P. wardii
P. wolteranum ‘Pink Wing’ x wolteranum ‘Horizon’
+ 6 more mottled leaf paphs where the tags are long gone. If memory serves me, they were mutts anyway and one of them was from Home Depot

Phalaenopsis 'Yellow Butterfly'
P. aphrodite (have two of these)
P. parishii
P. speciosa v. tetraspis
P. 'Zuma Camreal'
+ 3 more phals with no tags and two were from Home Depot.

Phragmipedium Apple Pie (Mag Rose X besseae)
P. Audrey (Twilight X Grande)
P. Ackers Starlight (Twilight X besseae)
P. Cape Sunset
P. caudatum
P. fairrieanum f. Bohlmannianum
P. Habingers Grasshopper (‘Green Goddess’ x ‘Verde’)
P. Kelly Nash
P. Les Dirouilles
P. longifolium
P. Magdalene Rose 4N x Barbara LeAnn
P. Mountain Maid
P. Paul Eugene Conroy
P. pearcei
P. Penns Creek Cascade 
P. schlimii
P. Schroederae
P. Sedenii
P. Sorcerer’s Apprentice
P. Sorcerer’s Apprentice x pearcei
P. wallisii

Podangis dactyloceras

Sarcoglottis sceptrodes

Sedirea japonica

Spiranthes cernua 'Odorata'

Tipularia discolor

Tuberolabium kotoense

Waiting for-
Paphiopedilum dianthum back ordered
P. Silverleaf- backordered

Keeping an eye out for these to "possibly" purchase in the future-
Paphiopedilum appletonianum
P. venustum album
P. wolteranium

Phragmipedium Albopurpureum
P. amazonica
P. boissierianum
P. caricinum
P. equadorense
P. exstaminodium
P. Fiddlesticks
P. Geralda
P. Lauren
P. lindenii
P. Magic Tresses
P. Mont Fallu
P. Praying Mantis FV
P. Predator
P. Rapunzel
P. Richteri FV
P. Ruby Slippers
P. Silver Eagle
P. St Ouen "Sweet Ice"
S. Tall Tails
P. St Ouen "Sweet Ice"
P. warcewiczianum

Looking for these miscellaneous-
Aerangis distincta
Aerangis fastuosa
Cirrhopealum longissimum (superior form)
Dracula hirtzii
Dryadella zebrina
Masdevallia colossus
Mastigion putidum
Pleurothallis restrepiodes
Polycynis muscifera
Restrepia guttulata

Back to the kitchen to cook for me!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow! That collection is growing. I saw the photos you posted into the other thread, well done. I wish that would do the trick for me but no such luck.  You actually have a couple in your collection that I don't know or haven't killed in the past. . I think you mean Dendrobium kingianum or Delicatum. Den Delicatum is a fragrant white hybrid between kingianum x speculatum. the kingianum is purple and very fragrant. Orchidtn has huge ones for sale on eBay and orchidsolo has some nice ones also. My phrag binge isn't complete. Someone outbid me on a Walter Schomburg x sclimii last week and Woodstream stillhas about 5-10 crosses I need/want.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 21, 2007)

What could I possibly have in my collection that you don't know or that you haven't killed in the past? You're kidding right? 

Nope, I meant Kingidium deliciosum unless taxonomists are messing with me again. Remember, I am trying my best to keep tags with the plants! That one still has the original tag and when it blooms, it looks most like the very light Peter Zerche variation below-
http://www.phals.net/deliciosa/index_e.html 

Really sorry you lost your Walter Schomburg x sclimii last week. When I bid, I watch the item without ever placing a bid on it and when it is ready to close out, I put in a real high bid about 8 seconds before the end of an auction. This way I don't create interest in an item by bidding on it and additionally I don't end up in some sort of a bizarre competition with some ding dong driving the price up. I rarely lose what I want but then again, I don't buy much on eBay as I'm not all that comfortable in that type of an environment.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2007)

I stand corrected. I don't accually have an eBay acount but bid through an 'expiditer'. I only half heartedly bid on that one and when it came up I was otherwise occupied. ANd no I'm serious I will post take a photo of my 'tombstones' so you can have a good laugh/cry!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 22, 2007)

You post your tombstones first then I'll post a photo of what happened to one of my new babies this afternoon with 13 kids running around the house totally high on sugars and out of control. They left the door open to where I have most of my paphs and phrags and Eli seized the moment and gnawed on one of my new plants real good. He promptly barfed green plant parts all over the house that the kids stepped in and smeared all over the floors. 

Oh oh oh, I can probably go dig that Aerangis out of the garbage can and take a photo of that. It's real choice looking since I knocked it over twice then set my elbow on it. Can we say very dead Aerangis? 

Eric, you sound like you live a nice calm life. Wanna swap for a week? I could use a break and a nice quiet apartment in NY close to lots of good shopping is sounding mighty fine after today.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2007)

Put them to work and the problem would be solved.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 22, 2007)

Put the cats to work


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 23, 2007)

Here is a photo of a tombstone plant hot of the press as of a few minutes ago. 

This is the plant the cat ate earlier today, look at those fresh teeth marks-







This is the precious cat that ate the plant-






Right about now, this is what I'd like to do to the cat that ate my plant-


----------



## Candace (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm sorry Lauren, but this has cracked me up.

Here you go...maybe this will help.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 23, 2007)

You have a sick twisted sense of humor, I like that in a person. You know, I was discussing the possibility of stitching his mouth closed, he needs to lose a little bit more weight anyway. 

Egads- the photographs above are of two different siamese just in case somebody who is a cat connoisseur spots the differences in color and size. The top photo is actually of the cat that ate the plant, he's a blue point and he's obese and so his name is Small Head. That cat was actually much fatter when we first got him- so much so that he looked like he had a shrunken head on his body. He is very affectionate and loves everybody and will greet guests... or should I say tries to wrap himself around their legs when they are walking to trip them. The last photo is of a lilac point siamese. He's more of a closet cat and disappears when people come over but he is one of the three cats that follows me around the house where ever I go. All three of my "faithful followers" followed me up the stairs when I was going to take a picture of my schlimii to post here. The gray cat, the normal sized lilac point siamese, and an orange cat that you can only see the foot of in the last photo are my faithful followers. Where ever I go, they go. They don't normally eat plants but they would if they could.

So, how long until my schlimii recovers or should I just send it packing to plant heaven now and toss it in the garbage can along with the Aerangis I trashed a few days ago?


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 23, 2007)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:good one Candace!!! 
Lauren - you can corral 2 Great Danes - 13 kids should be nothing!:wink:
My sister-in-law put up the baby gates for the 20 kids in our families! Only adults were allowed up the stairs!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 23, 2007)

I want lessons on corralling cats from you! That first one is the fat one that was wrapping itself around your legs while the second photo was of the skinnier one that scattered when you came too close to it. 

We had two spare dogs over here yesterday. A Doberman and some sort of a beagle mix thing. Man those two dogs are always something else. That Doberman is agile and goes right over gates in a single bound while that Beagle thing crawls right under sideways so he can go chase cats. Have you been agility training those two dogs? If you have, you need to stop because they've learned enough tricks already. 

Oh man, you had 20 kids yesterday. I thought I was bad off with as many as what we had.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 23, 2007)

Just realized my list of orchids didn't include the P. fairrieanum album ('Green Baby' x '#2') from Enlightened Orchids and I can't go back and edit the most recent list- oops.


----------



## Candace (Nov 23, 2007)

I think your plant could easily rebound if babied. I do think it's a bit over potted though. But, I probably wouldn't further stress it. Just watch it and it may be fine. It looks like the crown hasn't been damaged. 

I have a seal point male and a chocolate female, brother and sister. Odd and I'm very happy about it, they have absolutely no interest in my plants. They've never eaten one. The female is a butterball too, and we have to feed them both low cal. food or she'd be even fatter.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2007)

They sell grass for cats.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 23, 2007)

What are the risks of overpotting? Just curious because I tried my best to re-pot in pots that I felt reasonably comfortable they could hang out in for a year without any risk of out growing and getting cramped. 

If you don't mind my asking, how did you end up with a seal and chocolate point from the same litter? Most people who breed stick to chocolates or seals. I don't breed, all of ours are from animal shelters and we picked them up as older adults. I have a beast of a chocolate point male here. I've tried to put him on diets on and off for the past 10 years or so but it doesn't work. Seems as if every time he gets down to a great weight and I take him off the diet food, he gains back all that he lost plus an extra pound. I recently lost a chocolate point female that was over 20 years of age. She was thin and trim until the day she died. Funny how some are just drooling beasty slugs and some are fit for life. 

That last one we recently lost was the one that was senile that was using potted plants as litter boxes. She never ate the plants but she sure did make a mess of them. 

Post some photos of your babies. I'll try to get a photo of the beastiest of all my cats. Don't laugh when you see his pic, he has low self esteem.



> They sell grass for cats.


 Tried that, ended up with green barf all over my house. My cats are older. I'm told they have sensitive digestive tracts.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2007)

Hmmm, sanderianum for lunch today! :evil:


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 23, 2007)

I can track you down and find where you live and send Small Head to you for a visit. You said in another thread you needed help re-potting so perhaps you need some help trimming back?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2007)

I love cats and would take him from you but the damage to my house could be monumental!


----------



## Candace (Nov 23, 2007)

> What are the risks of overpotting? Just curious because I tried my best to re-pot in pots that I felt reasonably comfortable they could hang out in for a year without any risk of out growing and getting cramped.


As a general rule, the smaller pot the better as many orchids prefer it rather than wobbling about in a too large pot. It's also easier to rot out plants in larger pots since the medium stays wetter, longer. Many times people will repot paphs and phrags in new medium in the same size pot unless it's pretty overgrown.

The mother of my cats was a chocolate point the the father was a seal. One of them had papers and the other didn't I believe, so my cats don't have papers and the "breeder" was a lady who lives in my town. They had mites, fleas and were generally unkempt. Not a great situation. But I got them rather cheaply and I felt like I was rescuing them. My seal male before this, I'd gotten from a reputable breeder and paid a fortune for. We spent over $1500 in surgeries and had to put him down before he was 2 years old. I figured going with a hack breeder near me would give me the same odds...and they have turned out to be sweet cats. So it worked out o.k. I do think most breeders aim for one type but this lady was certainly not in it for upgrading the breed. 

I'll try to take a photo of them today and post it.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 23, 2007)

NYEric said:


> They sell grass for cats.



hmmmm .... maybe Eric means a different kind of grass. :rollhappy:just picture that!




TheLorax said:


> What are the risks of overpotting? Just curious because I tried my best to re-pot in pots that I felt reasonably comfortable they could hang out in for a year without any risk of out growing and getting cramped.
> 
> _Overwatering, more media getting wet, they're not drying out as fast, less air around roots, roots then rot.
> Most don't mind being a little cramped._


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 23, 2007)

Oopsie then. If that photo is over potting, I've got quite a few more that were over potted. Live and learn. I was really trying to avoid what happened with some plants before.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 27, 2007)

updating list-

Here we go! Current as of today the 27th-

Aerangis biloba
A. citrate (may or may not live, knocked it over a few times then sat my elbow on it)

A. formosanus

Aplectrum hyemale

Bletilla striata

Brassocattlaya Roman Holiday

Bulbophyllum echinolabium (gave them away to friend)

Calopogon tuberosus f. alba

Coeloglossum viride

Cypripedium acaule (have 4, hoping for the best)
C. arietinum (2 ordered for delivery in spring '08)
C. parviflorum var. pubescens
C. reginae

Epipactis helleborine (not by choice am I growing this)

Goodyera hispida
G. pubescens

Habenaria (Platanthera) blephariglottis
I have a few more Platanthera out there but have forgotten what I have

Iwanagara Apple Blossom 'Mendenhall'

Jumella comorensis

Kefersteinia tolimensis

Kingidium deliciosum

Koellenstenia graminea

Ludisia discolor
L. discolor alba

Macodes lowii

M. tridens

Mischobulbum grandiflorum

Neofinetia falcata
Neofinetia falcata ?

Nephalaphyllum pulchrum

Orchis spectabilis

Paphiopedilum callosum
P. Charlesworthii (Birchwood x ‘FV’ HCC/AOS)
P. delentii
P. Deperle
P. Fanaticum
P. fairrieanum album ('Green Baby' x '#2')
P. hainanense x wolterianum
P. 'Harold Koopowitz'
P. henryanum
P. In-Charm
P. insigne 'Sanderae'
P. Lady Isabel ‘Harrier’ x Deena Nicole
P. Lauren
P. Leeanum
P. kolopakingii x delenatii
P. liemianum x Victoria-regina
P. Limelight Vinicolor
P. lowii
P. lowii (Mem. Agnes Holding AM/AOS x New Horizon)
P. 'Magic Lantern' (have two of these)
P. Makuli Alba
P. malipoense
P. Maudiae Alba
P. Maudiea x (Hinying Majukun x Alma Gevaert)
P. Norita Hasegawa Hybrid
P. philippinense var. alba
P. Pinocchio var. album
P. Psyche x topperii
P. spicerianum
P. sukhakulii
P. topperii x delenatii
P. Transvaal
P. venustum album
P. Victoria Reginae x lowii
P. wardii
P. wolteranum ‘Pink Wing’ x wolteranum ‘Horizon’
+ 6 more mottled leaf paphs where the tags are long gone. If memory serves me, they were mutts anyway and one of them was from Home Depot

Phalaenopsis 'Yellow Butterfly'
P. aphrodite (have two of these)
P. parishii
P. speciosa v. tetraspis
P. 'Zuma Camreal'
+ 3 more phals with no tags and two were from Home Depot.

Phragmipedium Ackers Starlight (Twilight X besseae)
P. amazonica (Peru)
P. Apple Pie (Mag Rose X besseae)
P. Audrey (Twilight X Grande)
P. boissierianum
P. Cape Sunset
P. caricinum
P. caudatum
P. equadorense
P. fairrieanum f. Bohlmannianum
P. Habingers Grasshopper (‘Green Goddess’ x ‘Verde’)
P. Kelly Nash
P. Les Dirouilles
P. longifolium
P. Magdalene Rose 4N x Barbara LeAnn
P. Maria Glanz (besseae var d’allesandroi x wallisii)
P. Mountain Maid
P. Paul Eugene Conroy
P. pearcei
P. popowii 
P. Penns Creek Cascade
P. Praying Mantis
P. richteri 
P. schlimii
P. Schroederae
P. Sedenii
P. Sorcerer’s Apprentice
P. Sorcerer’s Apprentice x pearcei
P. wallisii (may or may not be the real McCoy)

Podangis dactyloceras

Sarcoglottis sceptrodes

Sedirea japonica

Spiranthes cernua 'Odorata'

Tipularia discolor

Tuberolabium kotoense

Waiting for-
Paphiopedilum dianthum back ordered
P. Silverleaf- backordered

Keeping an eye out for these to "possibly" purchase in the future-
Paphiopedilum appletonianum
P. wolteranium

Phragmipedium Albopurpureum
P. China Dragon 4N 'Ruby Red' 
(just like the one from Piping Rock which is Grande 4N x besseae natural conversion to 4N)
P. Cotton Candy
P. Court Jester
P. exstaminodium
P. Fiddlesticks
P. Geralda
P. Grassau
P. lindenii
P. Magic Tresses
P. Mont Fallu
P. Predator
P. Rapunzel
P. Ruby Slippers
P. Silver Eagle
P. St Ouen "Sweet Ice"
S. Tall Tails
P. warcewiczianum


----------

